# Nadia the Borzoi



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

She is enjoying swimming, getting in shape, and getting the spa treatment! She was a tad (more than a tad but I am being kind LOL) fat when I got her a month ago.























































Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

So sweet




























Not bad lookin' either!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow - she is beautiful! Love the water action shots.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I really like Borzois. I was fortunate enough to meet one a few years back...he was so sweet.

And your girl is so regal. Even when wet


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

So how many dogs do you have now??!! She is beautiful. I met one a year or so ago at the DP..Boris was his name. He was stunning and quite the leaner..


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

She is stunning. I love zois. My hubby calls them ant eaters, but I adore that regal face.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

She is beautiful! Good to see pics of your dogs, haven't seen many posts from you lately...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I co own Nadia with her primary owner.

I have four here, sometimes five


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the photos. I am becoming a bigger and bigger fan of Borzois lately and they got put on the list of next to have.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> I co own Nadia with her primary owner.
> 
> I have four here, sometimes five


Just checkin...wanted to make sure you hadn't TOTALLY lost your mind!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Well I didn't say that! LOL


----------



## Borzoifan (May 4, 2012)

wow! nadia is beautiful!! Borzoi's are just magnificent! can't wait to finally get one for myself one day


----------



## sarjaysargsy (May 6, 2012)

WOW - beautiful


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She is beautiful! I just love Borzois! I wish they were a better fit for me because I would love to have one some day!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Sooo beautiful! *swoon*


----------

